# portage rotto?

## funkoolow

salve a tutti,

ho appena fatto l'upgrade del portage su un portatile rimasto un pò indietro con gli aggiornamenti e in più sono anche passato al profilo desktop 2007.0 con la procedura normale.

Il problema è che ora ogni emerge mi restituisce questo:

```

# emerge -uDN world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 90) sys-power/acpid-1.0.4-r5 to /

 * acpid-1.0.4.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * acpid-1.0.4.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * acpid-1.0.4.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * acpid-1.0.4.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles/acpid_1.0.4-7.1.diff.gz'

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5530, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5525, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4992, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3156, in merge

    prev_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3626, in doebuild

    if need_distfiles and not fetch(

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2593, in fetch

    env=mysettings.environ(), **spawn_keywords)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_exec.py", line 160, in spawn

    raise CommandNotFound(mycommand[0])

portage_exception.CommandNotFound: /usr/bin/wget

```

Francamente non so proprio cosa fare...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Dece

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> portage_exception.CommandNotFound: /usr/bin/wget
> ...

 

wget è al suo posto, vivo e vegeto?

----------

## funkoolow

avevo controllato solo via portage, ma a quanto pare....

```
# emerge -pv wget

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/wget-1.10.2  USE="ipv6 nls ssl -build -debug -socks5 -static" 1,190 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 1,190 kB

localhost salon # wget

bash: wget: command not found

localhost salon # /usr/bin/wget

bash: /usr/bin/wget: No such file or directory
```

portage dice di si, ma il binario non si trova...

----------

## Dece

Per cominciare, scaricando a mano i sorgenti di wget in /usr/portage/distifiles e riemergendolo, almeno questa cosa dovrebbe sistemarsi

Il problema è se per caso ti sono spariti altri file dal filesystem  :Confused:  notato altri messaggi di errore?

----------

## funkoolow

uhm... sono sempre più perplesso....

```
localhost salon # ls /usr/portage/distfiles/wget-1.10.2.tar.gz 

/usr/portage/distfiles/wget-1.10.2.tar.gz

localhost salon # emerge wget

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/wget-1.10.2 to /

 * wget-1.10.2.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * wget-1.10.2.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * wget-1.10.2.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * wget-1.10.2.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles/wget-1.10.2-gentoo-0.2.tar.bz2'

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5530, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5525, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4992, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3156, in merge

    prev_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3626, in doebuild

    if need_distfiles and not fetch(

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2593, in fetch

    env=mysettings.environ(), **spawn_keywords)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_exec.py", line 160, in spawn

    raise CommandNotFound(mycommand[0])

portage_exception.CommandNotFound: /usr/bin/wget
```

----------

## dark_knight

Occhio che l'ebuild di quella versione di wget ti chiede di scaricare altri file

```
SRC_URI="mirror://gentoo/${P}.tar.gz

        mirror://gnu/wget/${P}.tar.gz

        mirror://gentoo/${P}-gentoo-${PATCHVER}.tar.bz2"
```

(in particolare, emerge, nel tuo caso, cercava di scaricare il terzo di questi file)

----------

## Sparker

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> uhm... sono sempre più perplesso....

 

Ovvio, per scaricare il sorgente di wget cerca di usare wget, che non c'e'...

Per questo ti consigliavano di scaricare a mano i sorgenti di wget corretti da uno dei mirror

----------

## drizztbsd

Se hai installato axel o curl puoi cambiare FETCHCOMMAND e RESUMECOMMAND per dirgli di usarlo

Oppure pigliati il precompilato da tinderbox

----------

## funkoolow

comincio a temere il peggio, non ho nè curl, nè axel, ma soprattutto sono spariti comandi del calibro di halt e reboot... corruzione del filesystem?  :Shocked: 

nel frattempo mi sto districando nei meandri di tinderbox

----------

## funkoolow

anzi, nel frattempo ho scaricato i sorgenti con firefox e li ho spostati in /usr/portage/distfiles, ora sta compilando...

mi resta il problema di capire cosa cacchio possa essere successo, sempre che una volta finito di compilare sia di nuovo tutto a posto....  :Confused: 

----------

